# 1.5yr Woking Male for Adoption



## Rheabird (Mar 13, 2010)

Hello,

I have a wonderful 1.5yr male that I rescued last august from a shelter where he was going to be pts due to aggression. Cody has come into his own now and is a well balanced, confident boy who really, really wants to work! He's great with women, but he LOVES Men and would probably try to launch to the moon if you wanted him to. Anyway, here's his petfinder listing Adoptable German Shepherd Dog: A Man's Kinda Dog!: Petfinder

I'm also going to post him in non-urgent rescue forum. But I thought it would be appropriate to post him here as he really needs a working handler.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)




----------



## ladylaw203 (May 18, 2001)

Rheabird said:


> Hello,
> 
> 
> I'm also going to post him in non-urgent rescue forum. But I thought it would be appropriate to post him here as he really needs a working handler.


I hate to be discouraging,but to do police scent work,the dog must have over the top insatiable retrieve/hunt drive. For any patrol work,rock solid nerves and no issues at all. It is doubtful that this dog would suitable for work

>His prey drive is just developing and oh my is it intense! Cody is a wonderful companion but he really <
Drives are genetic. They do not just develop at 1.5yrs of age. Prey drive is not what we use for scent work. The dog must search nonstop in any environment for a kong or ball. If the dog was about to be put to sleep for aggression, he is probably very nervy and when put into a strange situation the weak nerves would come out. NOT a dog for work. sorry

>>>


----------

